# Coolant



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok I had a buddy of mine put a new highlifter radiator on my 05 BF 750 and when he was done we let it run and warm up to check for leaks and then ran it around his yard a bit and had no problem but today when I took it for a ride I heard something funny when I got home and turned it off. The over flow/coolant reservoir was bubbling like crazy and it was shooting coolant out of the over flow/ vent line. My question is what could cause this and is it something that I need to worry about? I felt the reservoir bottle and it didnt feel hot and neither did the coolant coming out of the overflow/vent line. So was the bottle just too full or was it overheating and boiling or what kind of issue could I be dealing with???


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

may have some trapped air .. i always run mine with the cap off for a little while then ride it .. then refill .. repeat process till radiator stays full


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes...I agree. It is airlocked. My buddy just ran into the same problem with his can am. Bleed it out and it should be fine....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

they make a contraption that you can pressurize your cooling system and the air will work its way to the radiator cap . but never seen 1 with a small cap for a 4 wheeler


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with air in the system.... like walker said, take the cap off and ride it around or let it idle for awhile and just keep addin coolant. Thats what I did and havnt had a single problem.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

All of the above posts are right on. You have trapped air in the system...Walker's right, ride it around a bit with the cap off , then top her off.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:agreed: we've been there. if not try radiator thermostat next, but it is so common. I run engine ice and was 12oz low the 2nd time I filled it. gotta run it with the cap off and *Slowly* add coolant with the bike running till she can't take any more. shut it down wait and it will still want more.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok whats the best way to get the air out? I tried letting it idle for about 10 min with the cap off then cruised around the yard for awhile with it off and then back it in a ditch so that the radiator was higher than the water jackets and let it idle for about another 10 min like that with the cap off. Im pretty much in the dark as to what Im doin just goin off of suggestions and it didnt seem to help. It appeared to stay full and when I would gas it at all while backed into the ditch it would shoot coolant out of the open radiator. So then I tried cruising around a bit with the cap on and it started to bubble HOT coolant into the overflow/resevoir and out the vent tube. One thing I noticed is that the entire time I was doing this I never heard the fan come on. Is there suppose to be a inline fuse somewhere for the HIGHLIFTER fan? I followed the cord and never saw anything that looked like a fuse just the plug connection. Also where is the thermostat on this thing could it be stuck??? After running it for about a half hour it smelled like hot or burning oil. I just want to figure out what is goin on with this thing before I burn it up.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^^ anyone have any ideas or suggestions??? ^^^


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

my buddy was over heating and no fan took his seat off and reset the fan breaker and all is good now


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> my buddy was over heating and no fan took his seat off and reset the fan breaker and all is good now


Where is it and how do you reset it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> Ok whats the best way to get the air out? I tried letting it idle for about 10 min with the cap off then cruised around the yard for awhile with it off and then back it in a ditch so that the radiator was higher than the water jackets and let it idle for about another 10 min like that with the cap off. Im pretty much in the dark as to what Im doin just goin off of suggestions and it didnt seem to help. It appeared to stay full and when I would gas it at all while backed into the ditch it would shoot coolant out of the open radiator. So then I tried cruising around a bit with the cap on and it started to bubble HOT coolant into the overflow/resevoir and out the vent tube. One thing I noticed is that the entire time I was doing this I never heard the fan come on. Is there suppose to be a inline fuse somewhere for the HIGHLIFTER fan? I followed the cord and never saw anything that looked like a fuse just the plug connection. Also where is the thermostat on this thing could it be stuck??? After running it for about a half hour it smelled like hot or burning oil. I just want to figure out what is goin on with this thing before I burn it up.


You have the HL tripple-flow and do you have it on the rack? You have the fan hooked up but do you have the fan switch/sencor hooked up? It should have come on after that much riding/running. With the cap off you will hace a gush when the RPMs go up and down. You might have all the air out and just don't know it. The Thermostate is on the right side kinda across fron the front head next to the frame. Follow the hose on that side and it will take you to it...oh..is yours a 750 of a 650? There is a difference in plumbing.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> You have the HL tripple-flow and do you have it on the rack? You have the fan hooked up but do you have the fan switch/sencor hooked up? It should have come on after that much riding/running. With the cap off you will hace a gush when the RPMs go up and down. You might have all the air out and just don't know it. The Thermostate is on the right side kinda across fron the front head next to the frame. Follow the hose on that side and it will take you to it...oh..is yours a 750 of a 650? There is a difference in plumbing.


Its an 05 750 and the radiator is in the stock location. I didnt put the radiator/fan in a buddy of mine did it for me but it did work when I got it back from him, but now that I have taken it out for a ride it doesnt seem to want to kick on. 

I guess my biggest question is there anything other than air in the system that would cause it to blow air/coolant out of the radiator into the reservoir and overflow it out the vent line? Is this just an air symptom or could it be overheating and boiling out? Also if there is a fan reset where is it hidden and how do I go about resetting it, does the fan have a fuse somewhere?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> Its an 05 750 and the radiator is in the stock location. I didnt put the radiator/fan in a buddy of mine did it for me but it did work when I got it back from him, but now that I have taken it out for a ride it doesnt seem to want to kick on.
> 
> I guess my biggest question is there anything other than air in the system that would cause it to blow air/coolant out of the radiator into the reservoir and overflow it out the vent line? Is this just an air symptom or could it be overheating and boiling out? Also if there is a fan reset where is it hidden and how do I go about resetting it, does the fan have a fuse somewhere?


On a 750 in the stock location its hard not to get all the air out. It just doesn't have too many places to get trapped. If the fan isn't coming on, it is overheating unless you are traveling over 10mph. If it isn't overheating and you are loosing coolant back to the tank, the cap isn't sealing. Might have the wrong one for that radiator. And what vent tube are you refering to? As far as I know, the radiator has the two hoses to each side and the overflow line to the tank. What else is there? And as I remember, there is a different place to mount the fan switch on an HL radiator. Better check that your buddy actualy did install it and hook it up as well as the fan.

There is no reset but there is a breaker that can go bad or trip. Its under the seat.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

its on the left side back towards the cdi box it is a push button


----------

